# Itunes 11 : impossible ajouter une pochette d'album



## kittysan (31 Mars 2014)

Hello, 
Petit souci avec itunes 11 : j'essaie d'ajouter les pochettes albums avec la manip habituelle (obtenir informations > importation illustration ou cliqué déposé dans illustration) et rien ne s'affiche 
J'ai redémarré itunes et mon mac plusieurs fois au cas où mais rien n'y fait
Par contre, la recherche de pochette via itunes fonctionne, mais ne trouve pas la totalité des pochettes des albums : c'est bien dommage car je les ai en photo mais impossible à charger 
Quelqu'un a t'il eu le même souci et pourrait me dépanner ? 
Merci beaucoup,


----------



## Mac2A (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour

en principe tu sélectionnes l'album et clic-droit comme tu dis et "*obtenir des informations*" puis onglet "illustration" puis "ajouter" et en principe tu vas chercher l'illustration de l'album déjà téléchargée.

autrement clic-droit "obtenir les illustrations de l'album" et à ce moment là une fenêtre s'ouvre "souhaitez-vous vraiment obtenir les illustrations de l'album" les données seront envoyées à Apple

voilà


----------



## kittysan (31 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup, mais c'est déjà ce que j'ai fait et rien à faire : la photo de l'album ne s'affiche pas. Je ne sais pas d'où vient le bug j'ai même essayé avec plusieurs formats de fichiers (PNG, Jpeg) ou en nommant exactement le nom de ce fichier par le nom de l'album mais cela ne fonctionne pas...:mouais:


----------



## Mac2A (31 Mars 2014)

Quelle version d'itunes 11.1.5  ?

Quelle version d'OSX?

et si tu fais* clic droit* sur la chanson qui est dans ta bibliothèque Itunes, puis dans obtenir des informations et enfin dans l'onglet illustration / ajouter



Configurer avec itunes Store
Assure-toi quiTunes a été configuré pour que cette fonctionnalité soit disponible: lactiver dans les préférences diTunes :

les préférences iTunes
Mac : sélectionne iTunes > Préférences.

Clique sur Store.

Sélectionne la case à cocher « Télécharger automatiquement les illustrations dalbum manquantes ».

iTunes ne téléchargera que les illustrations dalbum des morceaux quil peut trouver sur liTunes Store. Il vérifiera chacun des morceaux de votre bibliothèque et essaiera de le faire correspondre à un morceau dans liTunes Store. Si les données correspondent, iTunes téléchargera lillustration dalbum à partir de liTunes Store et lajoutera au morceau dans votre bibliothèque iTunes. Sil ne retrouve pas lillustration dun morceau donné dans liTunes Store, aucun message dalerte ne saffichera. iTunes ne téléchargera tout simplement pas dillustration pour ce morceau.

Remarque : tu dois disposer dun compte iTunes Store et avoir ouvert une session avec ce compte sur lordinateur que tu utilises.



iTunes 11 pour Mac: Ajouter des illustrations à des morceaux et autres éléments


----------



## kittysan (1 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 

Alors la version d'itunes c'est 11.1.5 (5). 
Sur OS 10.8.5

Si je fais click droit par chanson, la partie illustration (ainsi que paroles) est grisée, je ne peux y accéder (pourtant aucune illustration n'est affichée sur itunes).

J'ai configuré mes préférences itunes pour que les albums se téléchargent automatiquement dans le foulée, mais cela ne change rien lors du click droit sur une chanson en particulier : la partie illustration est toujours grisée. 

je précise que si je fais click droit sur un album, je peux accéder à cet onglet illustration et charger une image, mais lorsque je clique sur OK rien ne se charge et l'illustration de l'album reste vide ARGH !


----------



## Mac2A (1 Avril 2014)

Bonjour

tu es donc dans les mêmes configurations que moi&#8230; on va trouver

Il arrive que tu n'arrives pas à mettre la pochette de l'album car elle existe sur une des chansons de l'album donc à vérifier&#8230; pour cette solution je n'y crois pas beaucoup

ensuite autre possibilité:
Pour ajouter une illustration ou changer de nom d'artiste ou d'album sur itunes , 
il faut que ton fichier original soit inscriptible et lisible pour tous les utilisateurs de l'ordinateur 
pour cela clic droit sur le fichier ( *dans les dossiers MA MUSIQUE*) pas dans iTunes 
puis lire les informations 
dans la rubrique partage et permissions tu as la liste des utilisateurs il faut choisir "lecture et écriture autorisées"
Tu dois avoir un tableau avec "toi" et dans la colonne privilège "lecture et écriture"
essaye déjà ça&#8230;


----------



## Jayjay1717 (7 Avril 2014)

Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème et j'étais passé par ici pour trouver une solution; maintenant que j'ai trouvé quoi faire je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de m'inscrire et partager 

À chaque fois que je ne pouvais pas insérer une illustration, c'est parce que mes fichiers étaient en **.WAV*. J'ai simplement créé une version *.mp3 de l'album et hop, je peux y mettre une illustration sans problème ! C'est toutefois dommage ca le wav, bien que plus lourd, est de bien meilleure qualité, car sans compression.

En espérant que cela t'aide


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2014)

Oui, il y a un problème avec le format .wav qui ne permet pas sous iTunes de faire des modifications dans Paroles et Illustration qui restent grisés. Mais est-ce le cas du demandeur ?

Il faut en effet faire une copie au format .mp3 qui permettra tout par la suite.

Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1550?viewlocale=fr_FR ...et c'est extrêmement simple à faire.


----------



## kittysan (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour et merci à tous pour vos réponses ! 
J'ai pu prendre un peu de temps pour tester cette option et effectivement, cela fonctionne  !!!  

Merci encore pour votre aide, et c'est vrai que c'est dommage car on perd en qualité avec le mp3...


----------



## Mac2A (22 Avril 2014)

si c'est résolu, aide d'autres comme toi en marquant la discussion résolue en haut dans "outils de la discussion"


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2014)

J'ai bien fait de passer par ici, voilà pourquoi sur un seul album de ma collection je suis incapable de coller une pochette d'illustration. Merci.




Mac2A a dit:


> en principe tu sélectionnes l'album et clic-droit comme tu dis et "*obtenir des informations*" puis onglet "illustration" puis "ajouter" et en principe tu vas chercher l'illustration de l'album déjà téléchargée.



il n'est pas nécessaire qu'elle soit téléchargée. je les glisse directement de Safari sur Itunes, dans l'emplacement illustration sans problèmes.


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2014)

Plutôt que de faire une version mp3 qui dégrade la qualité, il faudrait  essayer de créer une version AIFF (format non compressé équivalent au  WAV) car il me semble (mais c'est à vérifier) qu'en AIFF on peut ajouter  les pochettes dans le fichier


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (23 Avril 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Plutôt que de faire une version mp3 qui dégrade la qualité, il faudrait  essayer de créer une version AIFF (format non compressé équivalent au  WAV) car i*l me semble (mais c'est à vérifier) qu'en AIFF on peut ajouter  les pochettes dans le fichier*




Oui oui je confirme


----------



## kittysan (24 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> si c'est résolu, aide d'autres comme toi en marquant la discussion résolue en haut dans "outils de la discussion"



Je crois que qqun d'autre l'a fait avant moi


----------



## vlcineaste (24 Août 2014)

Bonjour tous, 

J'ai le même soucis d'onglet « illustration » grisé pour les titres en .wav, mais j'ai réussi en réalisant un glissé-déposé, à d'autres endroits figurant l'illustration, à ajouter tout de même une illustration sur certains titres et/ou en complétant les informations et cliquant sur « obtenir les illustrations d'album », mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups &#8230; il serait peut-être interessant d'approfondir la question pour ne pas avoir à modifier le format des morceaux surtout lorsqu'on en a des milliers en .wav et plus les disques physiques originaux ? 

Je confirme qu'en ultime recours la conversion en .aif (aiff) ça marche, et qu'il n'y a pas de perte majeur, si ce n'est qu'il faut mieux opérer cette conversion depuis le disque original car il peut toujours y avoir une petite perte lors de conversion successives &#8230;

Bien à vous,


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2014)

La conversion de Wav en aiff ne cause aucune perte car il s'agit de format non compressés.


----------



## tikvaa (11 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Plutôt que de faire une version mp3 qui dégrade la qualité, il faudrait  essayer de créer une version AIFF (format non compressé équivalent au  WAV) car il me semble (mais c'est à vérifier) qu'en AIFF on peut ajouter  les pochettes dans le fichier


c'est tout à fait exact on peut mettre la photo en AIFF


----------



## cinetrack (23 Novembre 2022)

Merci à tous pour ces échanges. Je comprends enfin mon problème sur qq albums en *.wav !!! Par contre dommage en effet, d'autant que le format AIFF coûte env. 40% de plus que le WAV en terme d'espace disque...


----------

